# How did you find your sponsor?



## aussie-steff (Mar 5, 2011)

*Tell us your story!!!*

Hey you, 

many people these days wanna move to Australia, i can tell why.. i have lived for one year in australia now and its just awesome:clap2:, the people are very friendly the weather ist nice and nature is amazing.. anyway i am just wondering how you found your sponsor or how you going to try to find a sponsor? Was it while you where in australia or did you apply from overseas? Have you done it with a agent or did you just apply over a internetplatform? was it hard for you to find a sponsor or not? i am very interested on your story.. i would appreciat it if you could tell us your own story how you got to australia.. Let`s share in your joy...

Stefan


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

You don't exactly mention what kinda sponsor you are talking about. One type is employment based, another is a personal one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Johnfromoz, Actually, if the original poster (OP) has not specified, one can safely assume the most general sense. So I am sure the OP will welcome all kinds of stories.

Stefan, first of all, welcome to the forum. I wish I could be the first one to reply to post my story on your thread. Unfortunately, I am still waiting for a chance to write my beautiful story  Since I am totally clueless on how to find a sponsor, and most forum members say recruiters won't consider you until you are onshore, I have applied for permanent residence and am waiting for the LONG backlog to get processed so that my turn would come  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's actually quite difficult to find an employer who is willing to sponsor you until you are in Australia. For obvious reasons, recruitment agents tend to ignore your CV, regardless of whether you appear qualified and experienced for the post.

I would suggest that you target employers directly. You'll have more luck that going through agencies though understandably, you would need to be a lot better qualified for the job than your typical Australian. Employers do tend to be wary about sponsoring foreigners as the cost involved are considerably more than simply employing an Australian - add that to the fact that they stand to make a loss if you turn out to be incapable of carrying out the role (yes, they can sack you but they have by that time forked out visa & relocation costs), it's very risky and not particularly attractive for an employer to take on someone from overseas.

I've had varying degrees of success with applying for jobs from abroad. Based on the feedback that I've received, it seems that I would have no problem finding a job if I was already in Australia, with full working rights but unfortunately, being out out of the country, most employers are quite wary. I had one interview where the guy told me that he liked my skills and experience and thought I would fit in but he wasn't that keen on getting a visa for me as he felt that it was easier and cheaper to recruit locally and train up the person. He was quite happy to employ me though if I came back with a visa in hand!

Good luck.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

What is the cut off age for moving to Oz sponsored by a company? My employer keeps asking me to move to Sydney but I am still thinking about it, lol. But wouldn't want to miss the chance later on due to age. Anybody knows?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> What is the cut off age for moving to Oz sponsored by a company? My employer keeps asking me to move to Sydney but I am still thinking about it, lol. But wouldn't want to miss the chance later on due to age. Anybody knows?


You and I are gonna fight Izzy! I'm going to have to frogmarch you to the plane if you don't make that move!  I'd kill for this opportunity - I'm looking at a 2-year wait considering my application has only just been sent to my agent who has promised to lodge the application as soon as he receives it.

P.S You're still young enough to make the move even if you wait another couple of years! At the moment, for independent PR visa, the cut off is 45 years old, though this is due to go up in July this year. Suspect that it's the same for employer sponsored with a greater degree of flexibility if you are experienced!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You and I are gonna fight Izzy! I'm going to have to frogmarch you to the plane if you don't make that move!  I'd kill for this opportunity - I'm looking at a 2-year wait considering my application has only just been sent to my agent who has promised to lodge the application as soon as he receives it.
> 
> P.S You're still young enough to make the move even if you wait another couple of years! At the moment, for independent PR visa, the cut off is 45 years old, though this is due to go up in July this year. Suspect that it's the same for employer sponsored with a greater degree of flexibility if you are experienced!


LOL .. I know, I know Maz, don't hit me!!  don't get me wrong... I know is a fantastic opportunity, is just that I still like it here (must be mad, I know!!) and also not quite ready to 'start all over again' - typical expat dilemma I guess. I also keep hoping things are going to get better back home so I can return, but it doesn't look like it, which is what as of lately is making me take the Sydney opportunity more seriously. Great to know that I still have a couple of years though, because that is more or less the time frame I have been giving myself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> LOL .. I know, I know Maz, don't hit me!!  don't get me wrong... I know is a fantastic opportunity, is just that I still like it here (must be mad, I know!!) and also not quite ready to 'start all over again' - typical expat dilemma I guess. I also keep hoping things are going to get better back home so I can return, but it doesn't look like it, which is what as of lately is making me take the Sydney opportunity more seriously. Great to know that I still have a couple of years though, because that is more or less the time frame I have been giving myself.


Don't know your age and gender, but being a 30 years old male makes me feel like my age is already past!!! If I waited a 'couple of years' and then had to 'start over', I simply won't be able to build a 'nest egg' and marry. At least not a young woman who will love me for more than my money


----------



## aussie-steff (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you guys for your replies so far.. i actually didnt wanna hear from you guys that its pretty hard to find a sponsorship offshore  . i can imagine that the companies dont wanna pay for all the costs to bring a person from overseas to australia, but what would be if the person pays all the cost like flights visa ect... ? i am a mechanic and i did my apprentice in germany.. my experience is that australia got not much good mechanics so i could have possible chances to apply from overseas.. For what kind of job have you applied for? it depends probably a lot of the job as well.. and my other experience is that the employees in australia change their job very often so they dont stay for a long time at a company which is not good for the company either and if they would sponsor somebody they couls make sure that the persons stays for longer or not??

@ausimmi i can tell it is always a pain with the visas, i met a lot of people as i was in australia who applied for a visa and i takes ages till you get a answer.. you must be really excited about it.. when did you lodge your application?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

aussie-steff said:


> Thank you guys for your replies so far.. i actually didnt wanna hear from you guys that its pretty hard to find a sponsorship offshore  . i can imagine that the companies dont wanna pay for all the costs to bring a person from overseas to australia, but what would be if the person pays all the cost like flights visa ect... ? i am a mechanic and i did my apprentice in germany.. my experience is that australia got not much good mechanics so i could have possible chances to apply from overseas.. For what kind of job have you applied for? it depends probably a lot of the job as well.. and my other experience is that the employees in australia change their job very often so they dont stay for a long time at a company which is not good for the company either and if they would sponsor somebody they couls make sure that the persons stays for longer or not??
> 
> @ausimmi i can tell it is always a pain with the visas, i met a lot of people as i was in australia who applied for a visa and i takes ages till you get a answer.. you must be really excited about it.. when did you lodge your application?


Well I AM quite excited about it all. I lodged on January 14th 2011 so I have quite a bit of waiting to do  I would recommend that you should try all avenues. Keep looking for sponsorship, but if the opportunity arises, go for a 175 or 176 state sponsorship application. And for that you will have to get your skills assessed. So find out the relevant body and get your skills assessed ASAP.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> Well I AM quite excited about it all. I lodged on January 14th 2011 so I have quite a bit of waiting to do  I would recommend that you should try all avenues. Keep looking for sponsorship, but if the opportunity arises, go for a 175 or 176 state sponsorship application. And for that you will have to get your skills assessed. So find out the relevant body and get your skills assessed ASAP.


I agree with you. I'm looking for sponsorship but have also applied for a 175 visa. Keeping all my options open at the moment and exploring every single avenue. God loves a trier!


----------



## C h r i s (Sep 27, 2009)

aussie-steff said:


> Hey you,
> 
> many people these days wanna move to Australia, i can tell why.. i have lived for one year in australia now and its just awesome:clap2:, the people are very friendly the weather ist nice and nature is amazing.. anyway i am just wondering how you found your sponsor or how you going to try to find a sponsor? Was it while you where in australia or did you apply from overseas? Have you done it with a agent or did you just apply over a internetplatform? was it hard for you to find a sponsor or not? i am very interested on your story.. i would appreciat it if you could tell us your own story how you got to australia.. Let`s share in your joy...
> 
> Stefan


Hi Stefan,
Im a British citizen and i applied for a PR 175 visa back in January 2010, shortly after the application was lodged all the skills lists changed and i was informed by my migration agent that i could be waiting for upto 3 years!!!
As i could not afford to wait for 3 years i decided i would try and get a company to sponsor me. After a lot of research my family and I decided we would like to live in Queensland around Brisbane or the Gold Coast. 
I am a diesel fitter by trade so what i did was trawl the internet for Australian plant machinery companies in Brisbane and the surrounding areas, found there email address's and sent them all an email explaining to them that i had a 175 visa application lodged and would be looking for a company to sponsor me until i had my PR. I let them know that i would be out for a research trip on [insert dates] and would be available for an interview at any time during my stay. I also sent a copy of my resume tailored to suit the Aussi working enviroment.
I must have emailed about 50 companies of which many did not reply, some replied but were not looking to take anybody on but i did get about 10 really posotive responses and managed to line up 7 interviews.
Of the 7 interviews i attended, 6 said they would have employed me there and then if i had a visa and said i would have no trouble finding a job once i was living out there.
I did however manage to get one company to agree to sponsor me on a 121 PR visa after months of emails back and to but i had to pay for any fees involved.
This visa is a 2 part visa and the first part of the application for nomination approval was lodged in July 2010 and is only now just being processed. If the outcome is posotive i can then get my 175 visa transfered over to a 121 ENS visa "fee free" because the fee from the 175 is transferable to the 121.
Before all this i also sat an IELTs test and also had my british qualifications transfered over to the Australian AQF qualifications whereby an assesor had to visit my work place here in the UK and asses me on the job. It all looks a little better on your resume.
This is just a very brief account of my story so far and i reckon the toughest part is yet to come. Me, my wife and kids have been at this process now for about 2 and half years but i guess if you want something bad enough youv'e just got to go out there and grab it with both hands because it sure aint gonna come lookin for you!

Good luck guys

Chris


----------



## Srich (Jul 19, 2010)

Try to apply in internet sites for Jobs in Australia...on my case I have tried this 
and now employeer is working to get me sponsorship visa somewher in Albany Austrlia...we got continuous communication and hopefully next month they will send me update that their sponsorship application for me is approved...(by the way I send them my CV for an opening position as Refrigeration Mechanic)....we discussed that the sponsorship will be under trial period to work with them then once trial period of 2-6months is done and they find me suitable for the job they will help me process permanent visa and to get my family come with me in Australi as well...hope this help...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Many thanks Chris!!! Very informatve and insightful post.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I found mine by asking my company for an internal transfer. One of the big advantages when working for a MNC. What really helped and sealed the deal was that I had skills that they could not find locally (at any price) and I was in a mood to move. 

If you want to do this you must be in the top 25% of your group, have a unique skillset, excellent communication skills and be able to have a conversation to management in several continents. 

Timing is also key, international moves of the sort I did were really curtailed about 3 yrs after I moved here and in todays set of internal move rules my skillset would need to be far stronger to be successful.


----------



## SunnyBreeze (Jul 11, 2009)

I was lucky enough to be sponsored by the company I worked for in Canada. We have an office in Sydney and an opportunity came up and I 'transferred' to our Sydney office.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

SunnyBreeze said:


> I was lucky enough to be sponsored by the company I worked for in Canada. We have an office in Sydney and an opportunity came up and I 'transferred' to our Sydney office.


I wish that this was an option for me!  The first company I worked for had offices everywhere EXCEPT Australia! What are the chances of that!! 

My current employer is great'ish' and if they had an office in Oz, I would be in Oz already but unfortunately, they are very much a public company and as such, their interests are local only! 

But, God loves a trier and I'm not one to give up that easily! I'm sure at some point my efforts will pay off.


----------



## flotau (Feb 26, 2011)

C h r i s said:


> I did however manage to get one company to agree to sponsor me on a 121 PR visa after months of emails back and to but i had to pay for any fees involved.
> This visa is a 2 part visa and the first part of the application for nomination approval was lodged in July 2010 and is only now just being processed. If the outcome is posotive i can then get my 175 visa transfered over to a 121 ENS visa "fee free" because the fee from the 175 is transferable to the 121.
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

Very interesting, your story.
Got a question about the transfer from 175 to 121. How does it work?
Did the company you found deal with the application for nomination approval? 
How much does that cost?
You said you had to pay all the fees involded, but you also said that 121 ENS visa is fee free.
Can you please give more details?


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

flotau said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Very interesting, your story.
> Got a question about the transfer from 175 to 121. How does it work?
> ...


Hello All,

My background is global mobility and expatriate tax. I transferred from London to Melbourne via my employment with PricewaterhouseCoopers. The whole process was very easy as, as someone has already said, it's easier via a MNC. 

It also helps if you have a unique skill, something which was also mentioned earlier. In my case, I help companies with their US expatriate employees and the tax implications they face as a result of working in a foreign country, for example Australia - you don't find too many US tax specialists in Australia. Companies tend to only want to sponsor those that they have to because it simply costs more to hire foreigners than it does a local candidate.

However, I did not apply for Australian PR or anything whilst I was there. I spent four years in Melbourne, which were terrific, before moving to the Middle East - also a great place to be! One day I will return to Australia as it's a wonderful country.

Best,

Andrew


----------

